# Elijah Wood: Lord of the Dance



## Noldor_returned (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has seen Yo Gabba Gabba, but the below video certainly helps in understanding Frodo's motives...featuring Elijah Wood as himself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4N-keKGa0c&feature=related


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 22, 2008)

That was . . . disturbing.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 24, 2008)

But at the same time, quite amusing I find. Did you watch any of the other versions, such as the Numa Numa one? They're all pretty funny, but also weird


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 24, 2008)

*Feels oddly queasy* Why, one has to ask, would you even WANT to watch this...unbelievably awkward moment in his life? Poor guy, he'll probably be in therapy for years, as will I, I fear...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 25, 2008)

It came on TV one morning, and I was just like...what is this and watched for some reason. Elijah Wood followed and I couldn't stop laughing. Did anyone watch the other versions such as Low? Or the Mastodon one? Quite hilarious


----------

